# PayPal, Autónomo y Hacienda



## WhiZoX (16 Dic 2013)

*holi*

wdfggggggggggggggggggrrrrrrrrr


----------



## CaraCortada (16 Dic 2013)

WhiZoX dijo:


> Buenas tardes foreros. No soy demasiado activo por aquí pero dada la incompetencia de mi asesoría os pregunto, no sin antes poneros en antecedentes:
> 
> Soy autónomo del sector TIC, tengo una tienda online (de la que no haré publicidad alguna) a través de la cual vendo productos como informes, guías prácticas, tutoriales...
> 
> ...



Precisamente la ventaja de Paypal es que te permite librar de las garras del bancos y de Hacienda ya que la pasta que ingresas puedes gastarla con una tarjeta de débito que emiten y que sirve para sacar dinero en España. PayPal es solo una plataforma de pagos no un intermediario, me sorprendería que puedas emitir factura a su nombre, pero puedes llamarles, tienen un nº de contacto en la web y atienden bien. 

Hasta 2.500€ puedes ingresar en tu cuenta de Paypal con solo registrarte a través de una cuenta de correo. A partir de esa cantidad debes tener tu cuenta verificada, osea, debes identificarte enviandoles escaneados un documento de identidad y una factura de servicios de tu domicilio.

Pero esto no quiere decir que PayPal le pase a hacienda información tuya sino solo si hacienda se lo pide, que no hará si no tiene rastro de tus ventas.


----------



## Pat (16 Dic 2013)

*Oficialmente; * 
PayPal es una Pasarella de pago y es neutro y irrelevante delante de hacienda.
Según hacienda si eres residente en España y facturas bienes o servicios debes cobrar IVA a tus ventas a particulares y empresas en España o en el EU, se excluye de esta obligación a empresas, autónomos o sociedades, extranjeros quien tenga Nº de IVA Europea , y quien han solicitado factura sin IVA. Aun así deberás declarar esta facturas a hacienda en un resume trimensual/Anual……. SI tus ventas estén fuera del EU , no tenías que cobrar IVA al cliente.

*Extraoficialmente: *
que me lo quitan lo bailado…….

*PD, * 
Por personas como tú existen paraísos fiscales estén hechos a tu medida
Estas en Málaga, esto está cerca a Gibraltar……… que esperas


----------



## davitin (16 Dic 2013)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Precisamente la ventaja de Paypal es que te permite librar de las garras del bancos y de Hacienda ya que* la pasta que ingresas puedes gastarla con una tarjeta de débito que emiten *y que sirve para sacar dinero en España. PayPal es solo una plataforma de pagos no un intermediario, me sorprendería que puedas emitir factura a su nombre, pero puedes llamarles, tienen un nº de contacto en la web y atienden bien.
> 
> Hasta 2.500€ puedes ingresar en tu cuenta de Paypal con solo registrarte a través de una cuenta de correo. A partir de esa cantidad debes tener tu cuenta verificada, osea, debes identificarte enviandoles escaneados un documento de identidad y una factura de servicios de tu domicilio.
> 
> Pero esto no quiere decir que PayPal le pase a hacienda información tuya sino solo si hacienda se lo pide, que no hará si no tiene rastro de tus ventas.



Negativo.

La tarjeta es de debito y la emite un banco, ellos no son un banco asi que no pueden emitir una tarjeta.

A ver, dime si me equivoco, por que si me equivoco de puta madre.

Pero yo creo que es mas bien una tarjeta prepago, emitida por un banco ysupongo que si metes mas de 3500 en la tarjeta dicho banco avisa a hacienda, como si metes esa cantidad en tu cuenta bancaria.

Es asi o no?


----------



## Soltari (16 Dic 2013)

Normalmente, las veces que he comprado algo por internet me ha venido con una factura adjunta via mail.
Alternativo a contactar con Paypal directamente puedes comprar cualquier chorrada barata por ebay mismo y comprobar como es el proceso desde la otra cara, o contactar con una tienda a la que habitualmente le compres y preguntar como lo hacen ellos, o quizás acercarte a una cámara de comercio y preguntarles, que en teoría están para eso.


----------



## Vanish (16 Dic 2013)

La tarjeta la emite YoUniqueMoney, una entidad de dinero electrónico que da datos al Banco de España como le pases a la tarjeta mas dinero del que hace saltar el radar.


----------



## davitin (16 Dic 2013)

Vanish dijo:


> La tarjeta la emite YoUniqueMoney, una entidad de dinero electrónico que da datos al Banco de España como le pases a la tarjeta mas dinero del que hace saltar el radar.



Y el tope de dinero es el de siempre o es el tope de la tarjeta (10k)?


----------



## Vanish (16 Dic 2013)

davitin dijo:


> Y el tope de dinero es el de siempre o es el tope de la tarjeta (10k)?



Ni idea. Nunca he necesitado saber estas cosas.

Digo yo que darán datos como los da cualquier banco o caja al Banco de España. Y ya es problema tuyo si a Hacienda le canta mucho el tema.


----------



## luismarple (17 Dic 2013)

La trampa que utilizan los defraudadores con paypal es solicitar la tarjeta payoneer. Emitida por un banco en las caiman (o algo asi) y dada de alta en USA.

Para una temporada y si es poca pasta puede valer (ahnque los de payoneer te van a sangrar a comisiones). A la larga te terminarán cazando ya que nadie puede vivir 10 años pagando sus recibos todos los meses sin ingresos.


----------

